# What are they and what will i get?



## Jockey (Apr 26, 2015)

I have recently put these two together and am just wondering what their colours are and what babies will possibly be in the litter?
The buck, George:

























He has red eyes, just in case you cannot see properly and his fur is fairly silky, a lot like my satin hamsters fur, in terms of look and texture.

The doe, Maggie:

















George's siblings have the piebald gene, i know this for sure, as some were brown/agouti piebald (check out georgiarose998's buck Lennie as he is George's brother.) 
Maggie's siblings are mainly piebalds (browns/blacks) but there were some selfs-black and a dove piebald.

So my questions are-
*What are the likely kitten outcomes?
*What colours are my mice?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

As there both pied all babies should also be pied, so various white makings.

The male looks fawn in the first two pics but in the third could be argente, fawn is pink eyed red, So it will depend on what other a gene he carries, if he is Argentine that's pink eyed agouti. do u know what coloir his parents are? That may help.

As the doe has dove siblings she may carry pink eye. So if she does you have a 50/50 chance of more pink eyes.

If the male is argente you will get agouti pied, and maby black pied, argente pied, dove pied.
If he is fawn you will get red pied, and maby fawn pied and either agouti, black or tan pieds as well depending on what other a locus gene he carries.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm not sure why you post the same topic in two different subs, especially when you got a reply the first time.

The buck is not Argente. Argente has a blue-ish undercoat, and your buck clearly hasn't (not on my screen, anyway).  But other than that, PPV says pretty much the same as I did.


----------



## Jockey (Apr 26, 2015)

Fantasia Mousery - The reason that I posted in both this sub and the help sub was because i posted it in this sub first. After not getting a reply for a few days, I asked my friend why this might be and she said that I should try posting it in the help section instead if I wanted to get a reply, so i did just that. I am fairly new to this site and so I dont know how to delete a thread, if I had, I would have deleted this post before I put it in the Help section.


----------

